# DeVilbiss MGQ-500



## depictureboy

Just a thought, but next time it would be easier to read if you broke the spanish and english into 2 separate sections than every other sentence…


----------



## Omegacool

Thank you for your comment, and it separated.


----------



## Tinyshop

Thank you for the info! So what did it cost?


----------



## Omegacool

Aprox $30 USD


----------

